# Mark Bunting (Market Call and Market Call Tonight)



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to Mark Bunting? He has not been hosting either of the Market Call shows on BNN in quite some time, and the current hosts have been ignoring the question of his whereabouts when people call in. Also cannot find anything online.

I acknowledge that Market Call and Market Call Tonight are shows that have been dubbed "financial pornography", but I actually enjoy them and am a fan of Mark Bunting. Hopefully he's not gone permanently.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Catherine Murray actually said on one such Market Call that Mark is no longer with BNN.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Laid off by Bell.

https://mobile.twitter.com/markbunting_/status/676420087256100864


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Mark Bunting was very good(not sure why they would of let him go if it was 100% decision of bell)
Not to shift a way from Bunting but I find it odd during the day they have Michael Hainsworth basically anchoring most of the day(nothing wrong with him per se)
It's just imo he doesn't have that certain 'presence' about him I dunno
He moves around like he is awkward or unsure of himself or something(maybe because he is a standing anchor)
They seem to have terrible timing or something when shifting around the studio(bnn)though that could be me switching between cnbc and bbn(like the nhl vs the minors-cnbc is so much more superior in everyway)
Catherine Murray is awesome!not only is she hot as hell she is also very intelligent and is very good on camera.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People buy homes and condo to get wealthy now. They don't need the business news. All they have to do is live in their home and the magic of real estate does the rest.


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

I was also a fan of Mark Bunting. Hope he is doing well.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry to see him go.
I hope he can find a position with Bloomberg Canada, who have recently started up and are hiring.
Both Amanda Lang and Danielle Bochove from CBC moved to Bloomberg Canada.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

I felt he always did a terrific job, and could tell the guests enjoyed working with him. Really surprised they would let him go considering the popularity of Market Call.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Sorry to see him go.
> I hope he can find a position with Bloomberg Canada, who have recently started up and are hiring.
> Both Amanda Lang and Danielle Bochove from CBC moved to Bloomberg Canada.


Thanks for that Harold.........I didn't even know it existed. (channel 81 on Rogers)


----------



## Ostracized (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow - I'm really sad that's he's gone. He was super professional but had a great 'dry' sense of humour. My favourite regular on BNN.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

sags said:


> People buy homes and condo to get wealthy now. They don't need the business news. All they have to do is live in their home and the magic of real estate does the rest.


Sad, but I bet many folks feel this way...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with their decision. He was their European (London) correspondent, and, when they shut down that office, he never found his foothold back in Canada. I wish him luck.


----------

